# Jonny bucket Jr plow on a Garden Tractor?



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

Sorry if this is the wrong place.

I have a 125 ft gravel driveway (1 car wide opening up to 3 car wide at the end) in the snow belt of VT (150" a year?) I have a new 28" Ariens HP snowblower but it is a pain when we only get 2 or 4 inches. I'm thinking of getting a Jonny plow Jr for my Cub 2518 for light snow days and cleaning up after the snowblower. (http://www.johnnyproducts.com/J_Bucket_HTMs/Johnny_Plow_Jr.htm) but I am wondering if i'm going to be satisfied with the results. It is $1800 but also includes a bucket attachment to use in the summer, so not cheap but I think functional.

The 2518 is considered a light duty Garden tractor. It's got a shaft drive and cast iron trans/axle. It has a Kohler Command 18 engine (they say it is 20hp).

If not this, any other suggestions for what I can use on light snowfall days ? The snowblower is great but annoying and slow for light snowfall.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

That is a lot of Money for that.

due you have use of the Johnny bucket? during the summer?

as far as the plow it will due fine for the amount of snow you'll use it for.

add some chains to the garden tractor as well.

Garden tractor should hold up fine also I would think.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

It's $1400 without the bucket I think. The benefit to this over a manual plow is that is has down pressure . Maybe not worth the $1000 difference, I think most are about $400 for manual plows. I sure would have used the bucket this past summer when I moved 10 yards of compost. I don't know how much I'll use it in the future though.

Here is what I think the alternative is.

http://www.snowblowersdirect.com/Cub-Cadet-19A30017OEM/p15546.html?gclid=CLLGj5iB99ACFZBKDQodlMENlQ

It sure is a lot cheaper - gets decent reviews.....some functionality issues with being unable to easily keep the blade up that the Jonny plow would not have.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

The lack of down pressure might be fine anyway... perhaps the $300 manual job is the starting point and the $1800 Jonny is something to think about later.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

PatrickCampbell said:


> The lack of down pressure might be fine anyway... perhaps the $300 manual job is the starting point and the $1800 Jonny is something to think about later.


 I don't see why the manual would not be okay, You like the blower for more inches. Your compost is moved. LOL


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I think for your use unless you have need/use for the Johnny Bucket I'd go with the regular $300.00 blade. 

the down pressure is nice if you need to back drag on pavement and want to get a good clean scrape but on gravel the down pressure means your scraping the gravel as well on the early snow fall when the ground isn't frozen. I have a down pressure setup on my ATV blade and I due a lot of finesse for the early plows to try and stay out of the gravel.

just my thoughts.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds reasonable. Anyone know how I can figure out if this fits?

https://www.amazon.com/Genuine-Parts-Attach-Utility-Blade/dp/B0006OC5AI

This one is very similar and even cheaper
http://www.sears.com/craftsman-lawn...gclid=CML3-ZSz-dACFYKFswodz9MLQw&gclsrc=aw.ds

and here is another one:
http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/pr...ct-_-1169975&gclid=CJKttJaz-dACFUZLDQodB5QOAA

Cub Cadet folks seem to recommend the old factory one, but I don't see any nearby.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

if it was me I'd go with the Cub Cadet blade you want one that you know fits and works out of the box, not something that is suppose to work.

and if the difference is only the $50-100 dollars so be it.

I'd only look at the off brand plows if you can find them used on CL for $50-100 dollars but if buying new buy the brand same as your mower.

how many more years will you have the mower?
if its going be around another 10 years get the better blade.
if its life left span is 3 years then just get the cheap blade and sell it with mower.

just my thoughts on things.

take it with some salt Im more of a ATV and Plow guy vs garden tractor but I'll try and help you out if I can.


----------



## PatrickCampbell (Oct 25, 2006)

I am still mulling over this. I haven't found a Cub Cadet brand plow that isn't $800. The ~$300 ones I listed above do not seem like they will fit (not sure exactly why but I haven't found anyone to verify they will...)

The whole Johnny electric hydraulic setup with the bucket and plow is $1800 with chains and is transferable to a new tractor if I get one. It's $1400 if I just get the plow, no bucket.


----------

